# Air blaster goggles compare to Smith i/o



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

not even close


----------



## rafiki121 (Sep 13, 2010)

legallyillegal said:


> not even close


Can you elaborate. I just got the smith i/o and since theres alot of padding it sticks out alot and i see the nose bridge .


----------



## crazyface (Mar 1, 2008)

smith I/O is the top of the line goggle. you can see the nose on every goggle except for the oakley splices. airbalsters wont have the quick changing lenses, spherical lenses, as good optics, as soft foam. pretty much everything that makes 1 google better than another the I/O has over the airblaster goggles, except price.


----------



## laz167 (Nov 27, 2007)

I have Airblasters and wont use any other goggle after looking for something wide enough that wont distract my vision I picked these personally. Plus the pricing is cheap enough to have more then 1 goggle and replacement lenses are about $30. I personally just use clear lenses all the time.


----------



## RVM (Jan 31, 2007)

You're gonna go blind with clear lenses if you spend any significant amount of time in the moutains.



laz167 said:


> I have Airblasters and wont use any other goggle after looking for something wide enough that wont distract my vision I picked these personally. Plus the pricing is cheap enough to have more then 1 goggle and replacement lenses are about $30. I personally just use clear lenses all the time.


----------



## rafiki121 (Sep 13, 2010)

RVM said:


> You're gonna go blind with clear lenses if you spend any significant amount of time in the moutains.


well ive was riding the whole last winter and never used my goggles. never had the sun in my eye


----------



## laz167 (Nov 27, 2007)

RVM said:


> You're gonna go blind with clear lenses if you spend any significant amount of time in the moutains.


 Yeah I know but for the most part it was always cloudy or shitty visability everytime I went out.


----------



## RVM (Jan 31, 2007)

You *are* in the northeast...



laz167 said:


> Yeah I know but for the most part it was always cloudy or shitty visability everytime I went out.


----------



## RVM (Jan 31, 2007)

It doesn't need to be. Not only do you gain something like 4% in UV every 1000' you go up, you also increase it in a scary way with all the snow. Also, when you're moving down the mountain at 25mph++, having something to protect your eyes is a good idea.



rafiki121 said:


> well ive was riding the whole last winter and never used my goggles. never had the sun in my eye


----------



## laz167 (Nov 27, 2007)

RVM said:


> You *are* in the northeast...


 Exactly...must be Snookies hair spray polluting the east.:laugh:


----------



## RVM (Jan 31, 2007)

ewwwww rofl




laz167 said:


> Exactly...must be Snookies hair spray polluting the east.:laugh:


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Foams not softer. Baker lens. The frame is more conformable to your face than I/O's. I've had EG1.5s's, Realms, Figments, Phenoms, Feenoms, Airgoggles, and Kaleidoscopes. The only ones I didn't want to replace after a season were the Airgoggles, Kaleidoscopes, and Feenoms.

In my experience you don't need to pay $140 for Goggles. If you really need spherical look at the Drop Espis. Memory foam too which makes them more comfy than I/O's. And the whole changing lens faster thing, who actually changes their lenses all that much on the mountain? I NEVER have. Get one lens. Chrome Orange, Chrome Yellow, or Chrome Pink. Only lens you need if you're not night riding.


----------



## Justin (Jun 2, 2010)

THREAD RESURECTION, MUHAHAHAHA 

But seriously, I am thinking of getting a pair or 2 of these as i have read good things from one or two places and need some new goggles. 

Any reason not to pull the trigger? Has anyone been using them recently?


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Nivek said:


> Foams not softer. Baker lens. The frame is more conformable to your face than I/O's. I've had EG1.5s's, Realms, Figments, Phenoms, Feenoms, Airgoggles, and Kaleidoscopes. The only ones I didn't want to replace after a season were the Airgoggles, Kaleidoscopes, and Feenoms.
> 
> In my experience you don't need to pay $140 for Goggles. If you really need spherical look at the Drop Espis. Memory foam too which makes them more comfy than I/O's. And the whole changing lens faster thing, who actually changes their lenses all that much on the mountain? I NEVER have. Get one lens. Chrome Orange, Chrome Yellow, or Chrome Pink. Only lens you need if you're not night riding.


Ha, wow. Me, funny.

Though I stand by the comfort of the Airgoggle and the Baker lense, if you got the moneyz get I/O's. Number one reason, the antifog coating is not a coating. Its a texture. When you need to clean the inner lens, run them under lukewarm water and your good to go.


----------



## Justin (Jun 2, 2010)

Is the texture new for this year? 

I have a pair of i/o and was looking at getting the i/ox as i have a big head. The i/o are very comfortable. I have a european nose and they fit well. Most brands i have tried make it a bit hard to breath, but the i/o and airgoggles fit well.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Its been on every I/O ever as far as I know.


----------



## Justin (Jun 2, 2010)

ok thanks, i will try on some i/ox before i make my decision.


----------

